# 76ers @ Cavs | Game #14 | 11/25/06: SHANNON BROWN IS STARTING TONIGHT!!!!



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

WOWZA!

You all can send your appology letters to Mike Brown courtesy of the Cleveland Cavaliers.

Whoa.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread: SHANNON BROWN IS STARTING TONIGHT!!!!*

holy ****... i just heard..... how its Shannon I dont know... but I dont care


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread: SHANNON BROWN IS STARTING TONIGHT!!!!*

I am not complaining at all, but how does he go from not seeing a minute in the last 5 games too starting. And why is Sasha not starting?

But hey, lets let the kids play.

Lebon had this quote on the Plain Dealer "I think we need a rotation change, or something."


Is this the game thread now?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread: SHANNON BROWN IS STARTING TONIGHT!!!!*

Well, if Shannon Brown does terrible, at least we finally find out the truth. So I'm happy about this. We're taking a risk, we're trying to experiment and at least we'll know one way or the other what the truth is. Bravo Coach Brown. Bravo.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

He might guard AI also.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Brown must be doing something good in practice.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Preview: Philadelphia (5-7) at Cleveland (8-5)*

*Philadelphia (5-7) at Cleveland (8-5)*



> After a two-game absence caused by a visit to the dentist, Allen Iverson is back. That could mean bad news for the Cleveland Cavaliers.
> 
> Iverson returns to a city where he's enjoyed some of his finest moments as a pro when his Philadelphia 76ers visit Cleveland on Saturday.
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Preview: Philadelphia (5-7) at Cleveland (8-5)*

Snow is checking Iverson. That's a bloody hard assignment for anybody.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Geezus. Turnover city.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Preview: Philadelphia (5-7) at Cleveland (8-5)*

The Sixers are killing us in the paint. 10 early points for Randolph.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Yikes... How long does it take butterflies to leave your stomach, that is the question!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Oh well. This is a change. At least now we don't have to worry about getting up by a lot early and then losing focus. We play better from behind.

Looks like Brown's Brown gamble hasn't really paid off. Hopefully he sticks with it longer than a game. Though I guess, Larry will be back soon, so it won't matter. I wonder what is going through Sasha's head. Ha. Mike Brown kills Sasha's confidence every year.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Mike Brown kills Sasha's confidence every year.



Exactly


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Randolph has matched his *career high* in the 1st quarter alone.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This is a lot like the Sixers- Bulls game last night where the Sixers demolished the Bulls.

Lebron has done nothing in the game today. Attack the triple team Lebron!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland trails 16-25 after the first quarter (9 point deficit).


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I am a true fan of Zydrunas but if its this far into the season and he still looks this lost. I just think his lost it all in general. Two years ago he was our go to guy in the post, he looks clueless.

Not to mention Marshall looks like a cocaine addict.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

We could possibly be under .500 without Damon this year.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland only down by 2 points. Damon Jones with some hot shooting and Sasha contributing. As horrible as things were looking, Cleveland is lucky to even be in the game. Go Cavs!


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Sasha is so refreshing to watch (sit wesley sit)


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We're playing a lot better without Lebron because the Sixers defense has no focus with him off the floor. I doubt they have a gameplan for Sasha Pavlovic.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Daniel Gibson only gonna play in the 4th at crunch time? lol


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The Fox Gamecenter says Flip Murray has 14 steals tonight, and the Pistons game is only in the third quarter.

That can't be right...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> The Fox Gamecenter says Flip Murray has 14 steals tonight, and the Pistons game is only in the third quarter.
> 
> That can't be right...


Jesus Christ. Entire teams usually don't even get 14 steals.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

remy23 said:


> Jesus Christ. Entire teams usually don't even get 14 steals.



It's an error. NBA.com only has him with one steal. I was like...whoa. That would have been a sureal number.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> Daniel Gibson only gonna play in the 4th at crunch time? lol


Who knows.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

ahahaha Sanford and Son.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron with thunder.

The announcer said, "I ain't seen nothing like that since _Sanford & Son_. LMAO!!!!!!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I'm not sure I like the L-train nickname. Sometimes I do, sometimes I don't.
He's faster than a speeding locamotive after all.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

:yay: Well I cant complain with our 2nd quarter effort. But didnt it just seem that the 76ers were missing wideopen shots?

Either way we attacked the basket, and as usual our bench looked great. Hopefully Shannon gets the nod in the 2nd half and can put some productive minutes on the floor.

And if the game gets close we will see Dan Gibson in for the final 4 minutes.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I might be going against what Ive tried to agrue, but don't you wonder if Mike Brown looks down our bench at the tip off and thinks, these guys will do better than my starters. Its been proven in the past few weeks, they come in and save us. If its not Damon its Andy or Sasha, and now even Gibson. 

Might he is in the spirit of switching it all up, and maybe we will start with a spark in the 1st quarter.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ If we can't get a consistent, dominant line up, we should use the platoon style more often. But Coach Brown would probably rather have a definite, sure-thing instead.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland leads 82-70 after three quarters of play (12 point lead).


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

AV takes his 14th charge of the season. Go Varejao!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

They should count offensive fouls drawn as steals.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Just odd: how does Brown go from not playing at all to starting and then Wesley from starting to not playing at all? Did Ferry have a talk with Mike Brown?

Well glad Sasha is again proving he should be the next SG after Hughes: hopefully he'll stay motivated after he gets to be continually screwed out of a starting spot.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Like clockwork Snow comes in the game for Sasha and the lead dwindles


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

No Gibson tonight? Just odd. Brown Starts, Wesley doesn't plays, and Gibson whose outplayed both doesn't even play


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Cleveland 108, Philadelphia 95*


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Haven't been able to watch the last two games, but Mike Brown's rotations are impossible to understand.

At least Wesley got a DNP.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I guess I'll take the win. Mike Brown must have had a long talk with someome above him, or maybe Lebron came into the office. Last resort maybe Wesley realized he was washed up and was a team player and approached coach. He seemed to be in all smiles and high fives on the bench, while never removing his warmups like he even thought he might play.

But no Dan Gibson was really odd, but Sasha doing his usual "I should be a starter type effort"


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It may be as simple as what Mike Brown has always said. He doesn't want to confuse Sasha's role for when Larry comes back. He wants Sasha to be used to that 8th man role.

And as for Shannon starting isntead of Wesley, maybe it was just a wakeup call to the team? Even though we didn't shoot well, and turned the ball over early, I thought our effort was better.

And as for no Gibson, I don't think there was really time to cram him in there since Shannon was also playing. I don't think Mike want's to do two rookies logging important minutes in games yet.

Who knows. Surely someone asked him after the game.

I was thinking how weird it must be for Shannon to be getting the rookie treatment from a guy (Lebron) who he played with at the McDonald's All-America Game?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I personally think Sasha just happened to make a pass at Mike Brown's girlfriend that Brown noted :wink:


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Yall took care of business and dominated the coaching staff. If Iverson imitated an ALA Bulls, maybe we'd have a chance, LMAO. I have to add 95+46 lol. Seriously, Mo Cheeks and the rest of this staff is horrid. 5-8 and counting. Thanks for sending us to Sesacus, New Jersey.


----------

